# steuerfrei-shoppen.net



## herby61 (18 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
habe vor 3 Wochen 1 Stange Zigaretten bei dem Online-Shop steuerfrei-shoppen.net bestellt. Noch keine Ware angekommen und auf Mails wird nicht reagiert. Ich vermute einen Fake-Shop.
Also bitte Vorsicht!


----------



## Teleton (18 Juni 2013)

Möglicherweise auch vom Zoll beschlagnahmt. Strafbar macht sich der Besteller nach Auffassung der Zollbehörden auch noch.
http://www.welt.de/finanzen/verbrau...hes-Steuerschlupfloch-bei-Zigarettenkauf.html


> Laut Bundesfinanzministerium ist ein steuerfreier Versand von Zigaretten oder anderen Tabakwaren von den Kanarischen Inseln an Privatpersonen im deutschen Steuergebiet nicht zulässig. Es gibt auch keine Freimengen. Die Tabakwaren müssen alle versteuert werden.


----------



## bernhard (18 Juni 2013)

Ein Online-Shop mit einem nicht funktionierenden Prüfsiegel?

Wer bestellt da?

http://www.trustedshops.de/finden/#!/suche/steuerfrei-shoppen.net


----------

